# The Mindset of the Public



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Being new to this site, I haven't gone back to check the archives if this subject has been talked about before. Sorry if I'm repeating ink.

Has anyone else noticed how people seem to be different now, than say 20 years ago? When did it become ok for women to wear flip flops to work? When did people loose self respect for themselves and how they look? Has anyone noticed how often people look at their feet when they walk down a hall? (is that a sign of low self esteem?) It's out of hand how many people are dependent on their digital devices. I got off face book last year, don't miss it a bit. 

People don't even communicate like they once did. They reply to questions on a text or email with one word answers and sign their name with just a single letter. 

Has anyone else notice that when you ask a person a question, you may not get the answer you're looking for, rather an explanation instead. 

I wonder if part of this is because our world has changed so much, so quickly over the last 20 years that people haven't been able to fully develop with it. For several decades people made deals face to face, then some deals were done over the phone. Now, fewer deals are made face to face and more are made thru digital services. 

There are more people on the planet but fewer are "talking" to each other. This can't be a good thing...

So, am I alone on this or have others noticed these or other similar things as well?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

As further questions:
1. When did it become OK for the workers at Wal-Mart to be surley, and uncommunicative? I had one like that last night, and I think that she hates white people, with her being black.
2. What happened to America in general, and how did it become so divided? When did dangerous people begin to show up in society? Garbed in sheep's clothing, but inwardly a ravening wolf?

OK, I am divert for now, or I will get off on a side road; and get lost in the mists of time and the past. But, something crazy is going on in society, and I don't know what it is.
But, whatever it is, it is senseless and dull witted, and it is passive-aggressive; it seeks its own welfare and good, and does not care about the good of society, or its neighbor.

Right now I am listening to a radio show from Charleston WV, and the topic is methamphetamine. The Sinaloa cartel, is sending it in, along with fentanyl, and it is nationwide.
In Closing: I know that a lot of what I said is rhetorical, but it is meant to ignite a thinking process and a pondering, of things. This is all headed for a very bad place, and no one can stop it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a thought, BookWorm, . . . 

I'm tempted to think a lot of it comes from the media, . . . in that lots of people get their cue for "do this" or "don't do this" from what they see in the media, . . . and what the media reports.

This is especially pointed to the people talking, . . . to the interactions of the masses.

At one time Chet Huntley and David Brinkley (for about 15 years, every night) would sum up the news. Yes, I believe they were a bit on the liberal side, . . . but nothing like the rattlesnakes lizard heads on the news today.

Their news program went in depth on a few items, . . . a couple of one or two liners would be interspersed, . . . but all in all, . . . it was in the best word I can think of "thorough".

These butt wipes that pass off themselves as journalists dig out the single most inflammatory, most significant, most horrible details of the story, . . . spend 20 seconds on it, . . . then promise to add details "as they become available". Then, . . . because there are umpteen "journalists" who all need to get their 30 seconds of face time each day, . . . hoping some day that ABC, CBS, or CNN will see their beautiful face, hear their seasoned voice, and invite them to NY city, . . . because of that, the channel moves to the next inflammatory shooting, drug bust, robbery, or the latest on some hooker wanting to sue a politician for touching her.

Then the 20 second stories all die, . . . the details never become available, . . . the accusations are left there in the air, the insinuations are made, and the devil is always in the details.

Our society thinks this is the way every interaction should be taken, . . . and they do it.

AS WELL: the television, tablet, computer, X-box, etc. has taken so much of otherwise "prime family time" that today's young and middle adults don't know it is a good thing to write thank you notes for gifts, say yes sir, no sir, yes ma'am, no ma'am, wear a suit to church or a wedding, or any of the multitude of things we were taught as kids growing up.

Want to have some fun? Ask your co-workers how often they polish their shoes. Most of them will give you the "deer in the headlights" dumb stare like you just asked them the dumbest question they ever heard.

Those are just some of the observations I've made that contribute to your overall question.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could be all the drug use. Legal marijuana, huff paint, snort this, meth, etc. It's making our kids stupid either by birth from a drug addict or using while young during critical brain development.

Other thing is lack of parental discipline. Us older people remember when or if you did something wrong you got the belt, spanking or a smack up side the head. It worked very effectively and you never did that again. Now it's your phone getting taken away, a time out or no ice cream. 

Can't leave out the school system indoctrinating our kids for 10-15 years.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Good points, and I feel its a combination of all of the above.
Even as a parent, I rarely discipline, sure, there a re threats, but hardly discipline like I received.
Last night I spanked my son, for not "respecting" his BRAND NEW BEDROOM. His bed was unmade, (no big deal), there were dirty clothes thrown about (big deal since the laundry room is ten feet away), and his underwear which was folded once by mom, was shoved into his drawer. All this came about, right after "he" cleaned his room", and I found him starting the shower, while he was still dressed. (one of my biggest peeves)
When I say spanked, he got about three smacks to his backside, nothing like the belt whoopings I got. (few and far between, but still memorable!)
My kids may not be the best, but BY DAMN if they will be disrespectful, lazy, or beliggerant.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

all kinds of changes in the last 20 years - all kinds of reasons ....

I believe the largest change currently - in the last 10 years - is the racial strife between races >>>> bad enough before Obammy - but it went strait to hell during his 8 years of reign - don't see improving any time soon - could actually gooooo over the edge under a few ripe situations ....

interesting enough this just popped up today >>> covers a few things I believe are tangent ....

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-07-16/15-flashpoints-which-could-produce-perfect-storm-h2-2018


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I think I just heard a so called reporter ask the president of Russia if he had any dirt on the president of the US or his family on a national stage? You think they’d have asked that of Pitin with obama in office when obama colluded with them in a hot mic situation for all to hear?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Compare 1962 to today. There were zero school shootings. This was the year the Supreme Court went after school prayer. Your seeing the results.

News from Hal Lindsey Media Ministries 02/23/2018 | Truth For The Times


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, I agree with you, but then, I'm the last person you should ask.

My dad was cold, my mom had a drinking problem and I was never on a football team. I achieved my "rite of passage" in a motorcycle club. Now, your dad might ground you for the weekend if you did something wrong. A club enforcer might do several "somethings" to your skeletal structure. And strangely, I think it's the better method. It mirrors the Greek agoge system. Now our women are more like our men than our men are.

My avatar is a picture taken of me when I finally earned my colors.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks to you all who have given me their 2 cents worth so far. It seems I'm not the only person who has noticed a difference in our society/culture. 

Here's a broader question, that I don't know who can answer. Are these things happening in other countries as well, or are we leading the pack of a doomed society?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Lat time I looked all the women were wearing corsets an the newest thing was the friction brakes on my wagon. Times change some think some of the change is good others think some of the change is bad but what is clear times and things change. 


I have come to like anti lock breaks , AC and backup cameras. I like how I can send a text to 20 people all at one time. I enjoy talking by skyp, text and voice to people around the world. 

Embrace the change you like and don't dwell on the part you don't like.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Every other generation deals with this in some form.
Image how traditional family figures reacted to the 60's hippy movement.

Personally, had I been alive and of age, I would have reacted with far more disdain for those lazy, filthy souls than for any sissified, naval-gazing millennial today.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Camel923 said:


> Compare 1962 to today. There were zero school shootings. This was the year the Supreme Court went after school prayer. Your seeing the results.
> 
> News from Hal Lindsey Media Ministries 02/23/2018 | Truth For The Times


 @Camel923 thanks for sharing that link. He has the right idea.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think the high rate of Out of Wedlock Births in the US is a huge part of the problems that we are facing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Compare 1962 to today. There were zero school shootings. This was the year the Supreme Court went after school prayer. Your seeing the results.
> 
> News from Hal Lindsey Media Ministries 02/23/2018 | Truth For The Times


Interesting that you mention 1962. That was the year that the Vatican Council was convened and then hijacked, which was the very thing that cut Roman Catholicism off at its knees. Everything chaged right after that. Everything.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes they are different. Mostly due to the Public school system. The socialist teaching have always done this to people. Go on to the campus of a good Private Lutheran school, you will see a major difference in people. Walk into a Chick-fil-a. Notice the difference? not hard to.
Then look at movies. everyone is a bad ass, everyone has a chip on their shoulder. 
Yes it is world wide. Traditions , respect are being degraded every where. All about me you know to heck with that stuff long as I get mine.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

We now live in a society where it is more important to be politically correct than it is to be truly correct. This is what the Savior told His disciples about our days as recorded in the book of Matthew:
10 And then shall many be offended, and shall betray one another, and shall hate one another.

11 And many false prophets shall rise, and shall deceive many.

12 And because iniquity shall abound, the love of many shall wax cold.

Hang on for the ride @BookWorm it is going to get a lot worse before it gets better. It is why we prep and pray and prep some more.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bullshitt


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

@BookWorm

Your talking like a baby boomer.

I recently made a similar post.
It's also amazing how much people can't do w/o their technology, communication for one. We used to go thru the whole work day w/o talking to anyone that wasn't in our workplace.
Personal calls were only allowed for emergencies.
If I needed to call my boss I'd have to go down to 7-11, buy a Snickers bar and use the payphone, but that didn't happen often and somehow, against all odds, we still managed to build houses in those dark ages. Where I work now the guys are really good about the phone, but I've had to tell to many guys in the past 10 years, mostly the youngins, to get off the phone and back to work.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Every other generation deals with this in some form.
> Image how traditional family figures reacted to the 60's hippy movement.
> 
> Personally, had I been alive and of age, I would have reacted with far more disdain for those lazy, filthy souls than for any sissified, naval-gazing millennial today.


Navel-gazing? Now I know I'm getting old, I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Navel-gazing? Now I know I'm getting old, I have no idea what that is.


You've certainly seen it.
The look you get from a person so insecure with themselves that they can't look you in the eye when speaking, and just stare down toward their belly button.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Instant fame and gratification, safe places and time outs, social media and the MSM, Education/indoctrination, family unit, work ethic, and values. Hello 1984.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> Thanks to you all who have given me their 2 cents worth so far. It seems I'm not the only person who has noticed a difference in our society/culture.
> 
> Here's a broader question, that I don't know who can answer. Are these things happening in other countries as well, or are we leading the pack of a doomed society?


It is happening around the World, from what I can tell; people are becoming beasts, and it quickens itself along, in bursts of crazy. And, it never reverses itself, it always tracks forward; and I think that the reversion of this society cannot be healed, or stopped. It will get worse by the year and decade, until society collapses and America becomes a dictatorship. That may sound glum, but what is the alternative, to say that all is well? It isn't.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

MisterMills357 said:


> It is happening around the World, from what I can tell; people are becoming beasts, and it quickens itself along, in bursts of crazy. And, it never reverses itself, it always tracks forward; and I think that the reversion of this society cannot be healed, or stopped. It will get worse by the year and decade, until society collapses and America becomes a dictatorship. That may sound glum, but what is the alternative, to say that all is well? It isn't.


 @MisterMills357 From what you can tell, is the western countries (UK, Canada, Germany, France) where the same thing is happening or are you thinking it's grown to include India, Brazil etc.?


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> @BookWorm
> 
> Your talking like a baby boomer.
> 
> ...


@Luntatic Wrench not a baby boomer, I landed in '71 but I often wonder if I was born in the wrong decade (or century). I'll agree that today's youngins' are way too dependent on digital electronics, but there are people my age and older who have lost their common sense to facebook and other apps on phones. If we were to have a total collapse of sorts, there are a lot of people who would be lost without a clue.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> You've certainly seen it.
> The look you get from a person so insecure with themselves that they can't look you in the eye when speaking, and just stare down toward their belly button.


I thought it meant being overly self-absorbed.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

BookWorm said:


> If we were to have a total collapse of sorts, there are a lot of people who would be lost without a clue.


If the SHTF I'm counting on it. It should give the rest of us plenty of time to execute our bug out plans rather unnoticed while the sheeple are trying to figure out why they can't tweet what's going on.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> If the SHTF I'm counting on it. It should give the rest of us plenty of time to execute our bug out plans rather unnoticed while the sheeple are trying to figure out why they can't tweet what's going on.


I understand your position. I'm just not sure I would run from sheeple. My wife needs a certain thyroid med, and personally, I think it would be easier to shoot someone than watch her slowly die.

Now, an organized band of militia preppers who have been preparing for years, that I would run from.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I understand your position. I'm just not sure I would run from sheeple. My wife needs a certain thyroid med, and personally, I think it would be easier to shoot someone than watch her slowly die.
> 
> Now, an organized band of militia preppers who have been preparing for years, that I would run from.


 Stocking thyroid replacement is not easy. They really control the stuff


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I understand your position. I'm just not sure I would run from sheeple. My wife needs a certain thyroid med, and personally, I think it would be easier to shoot someone than watch her slowly die.
> 
> Now, an organized band of militia preppers who have been preparing for years, that I would run from.


if you're going to shoot someone - pick out the loudmouth organizer that'll be leading the aimless sheeple - it'll be happening ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> I thought it meant being overly self-absorbed.


Nah, their noses are always firmly up in the air.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Let’s not forget our educational system. U.S. history and the Constitution is no longer taught in our schools. There was a guy on TV asking Yale’s students to sign a partition to abolish the 1st amendment in order to stop hate speech.....and he had no trouble with students signing it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you're going to shoot someone - pick out the loudmouth organizer that'll be leading the aimless sheeple - it'll be happening ....


What?!!! Only one?!!!

Is there some form of bag-limit that I have to conform to? The communists have already taken over! I'm a lousy speller, what do they call cossacks now? I'd hate to offend any college student or his teddy bear.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> @*MisterMills357* From what you can tell, is the western countries (UK, Canada, Germany, France) where the same thing is happening or are you thinking it's grown to include India, Brazil etc.?


Examine the history of India, and Pakistan, and the division that created Pakistan, and you will come away alarmed by its brutality. Read this excerpt that I found, with a simple search, nothing fancy was needed.

On both sides, people scrambled to get onto the "right" side of the border or were driven from their homes by their erstwhile neighbors. At least 10 million people fled north or south, depending on their faith, and more than 500,000 were killed in the melee. Trains full of refugees were set upon by militants from both sides, and the passengers massacred.
https://www.thoughtco.com/what-was-the-partition-of-india-195478

That is history, and there is a cauldron of hatred between India and Pakistan, because of the farce that resulted during their separation. There is a potential nuclear war in the works, which no one wants to talk about; which has been seething. But rancor is all over the place, and I don't think, there has been, this kind of hatred, ever before. 

Hatred has merely transplanted itself into America, since it has always been in the World, it is just that America was spared. I think that was because the controlling religion was Christianity; and now that it is weak, things will become dangerous, just look at any major city. And Germany, France or all of Europe are worse of than we are, and they know it, in their knower.

Islam calls the shots in a lot of Euro cities, where there are No-Go areas, where whites and Christians cannot enter. There ain't no spreading of the Gospel in those areas, not if you want to live.
In closing, what you see in America is pretty tame compared to what will happen in Germany/France/England. Those nations will reap what they have sown, so look for things to get nuts.

PS: I can't put a timeline on what I have said, since it can only be a generality, it will come though. And, speaking of rancor, the major cities have bastions of it, called ghettos. There are areas of cities that no one can go into, unless they are the right color. There are spots in Tampa-St Pete, where I am not safe, should I go there, because I am Caucasian.
I go there anyway, just to show my white face, and to be amongst the poor and downtrodden. I don't hate anybody, and I show it by my goings; but, I ain't afraid of anybody either, and I show that, by going where I please.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> I understand your position. I'm just not sure I would run from sheeple. My wife needs a certain thyroid med, and personally, I think it would be easier to shoot someone than watch her slowly die.
> 
> Now, an organized band of militia preppers who have been preparing for years, that I would run from.


I should have worded that a little different, as in "your plan" whatever it is. My plan is to bug in and hope I don't need to go to plan B or C.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I should have worded that a little different, as in "your plan" whatever it is. My plan is to bug in and hope I don't need to go to plan B or C.


That would be my plan, too. In fact, if I would have had my head screwed on straight, I would have "hardened" my pump room when we moved in. We have all of our heaters, water softeners and duct-works in one side of this large area. We have a 20x20 cement lined section my wife uses for "clutter."

A few more layers of brick, a metal security door, a chemical toilet, all stocked with food and clean water, and we could have toughed it out easily. Now we're thinking of downsizing, and counter tops and landscaping seem more appropriate. The gun room used to have three presses and thousands of cast bullets. Time marches on.


----------



## Ken S LaTrans (Jul 24, 2018)

Both of our homes are at least five miles outside of very small towns which are at least 40 miles from a mid size town. Our home in the mountains is 10 miles off the nearest paved road.

Both are well stocked and you won't find it unless you already know where it is...unless you're unlucky to stumble upon it. Then...well...your head will become a new topper on a stake by the gate.

Of course, this is assuming the shit show has begun. If it hasn't begun....I am going to let my dobes chase you a while before I call them to heal.

Don't be the "I'm just gonna come to your house!" guy.

Wife, daughter, sons, their wives, my best friend and his wife...and no more.

Bug in. Hide with pride. Wait until the big die off happens, then wait a bit longer...then MAYBE go take a shendabby (Apache for look around)...and see how many _have died of stupid_.


----------

